# مناظرة ديدات التى لن تراها على صفحات المسلمين .. جوش مكدويل يسحق الجرثومة ديدات



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2015)

*لماذا تردون على شخص ميت ؟ هل بعد ان سحق معتقدكم ومات الان تصنعون رجال وتردون على شخص ميت ؟ **فهل لو كان ديدات على قيد لحياة كان خرج صوت من " نصرانى " وهو الذى اسكت جميع القساوسة ؟ واسلم على يديه المليارات بل يمكن ان اسمل على يديه سكان المريخ ايضا *

*بداية ,, اى صدمة فى البداية بيبقى وقعها شديد على نفسية المسلم مع الوقت بيبتدى يتعود ويتأقلم وبيبقى الامر طبيعى بالنسبة ليه فاحنا مش عايزين نتقل عليهم لان الصدمة شديدة خصوصا انهم كل يوم بيتاكدوا من تفاهه ذلك المسن الجاهل فاتركوا الزمن وحده كفيل بازالة الصدمة 

ستجد كل مناظرات ديدات موجودة على مواقع المسلمين مقطعة وواضعين عليها عنواين شيقة ومثيرة كغير تلك المادة الموجودة فى داخلها ونادرا ان تجد رد المحاور الذى امامه فقط ديدات يتكلم 

مناظرة واحدة ووحيدة لن تجدها على اى موقع اسلامى ولا اتى بسيرتها اى شخص مسلم ولا يقدر مسلم ان ياتى بها للعامة ويعرضها عليهم

مناظرة " تاريخية صلب المسيح " مع جوش مكدويل


هذة المناظرة التى كتب جوش نفسه عنها كتابا من اكثر من 200 صفحة ذكر فيها نص المناظرة وايضا كل تعليقاته على تفاهات شيخهم الجرثومة فى كتابه the islam debate وقد انتهيت من قرائته فى اربع ايام وسنعرض كل ما جاء فيه امام العامة من المسلمين الذى صنعوا تمثال لهذا المسن المخبول وعبدوه 

هذة المناظرة ان اردنا ان نعنونها فلن تجد عنوان افضل من انه " هتك عرض " فاتى شيخ تافه محمل بتفاهات ملء بيها عقول اطفال تشتاق لاى حرف ينقذ بيهم معتقدهم ووقف امام عملاق دفاعى يتكلم بكل ثقة ويقين يقتبس من فطاحل العلماء المسيحين والمحققين التاريخين ووقف ديدات لا حول ولا قوة له ووجه فى الارض مدلدل مذلول صاغر لم يقدر ان يقتبس حرف واحد مما قاله جوش و اثر انه يعيد زبالاته وجهالاته مرة اخرى ليخرج من الحوار " مهتوك العرض " 

وانهى ديدات حياته بعدما لقن درسا قاسيا مشبعا بالصفعات تلو الصفعات على وجهه وعلى قفاه وعلى دبره وعلى كل ما صادفه جوش من جسم هذا المسن المخبول 


**جوش مكدويل vs الجرثومة ديدات *
*تابعوا الموضوع الذى وضع ديدات فى مزبلة التاريخ واثبت انه مجرد اراجوز عبيط يهوى الاستعراض وامام العلم والتاريخ انبطح ولم يقوى على الحوار *​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2015)

متابع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2015)

متابع


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 يوليو 2015)

متابعه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يوليو 2015)

متابع


----------



## peace_86 (15 يوليو 2015)

*متابع*


----------



## e-Sword (15 يوليو 2015)

متابع بالمرة


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2015)

يرفع للتكملة على يتامى ديدات الجرثومة المحمدية


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2015)

اسجل متابعة وبكل قوة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2015)

متابع


----------



## ROWIS (12 أكتوبر 2015)

*Ahmed Deedat vs Josh McDowell Debate: Was Jesus Christ Crucified? (Full)
https://youtu.be/cgUnalaJoTs
[YOUTUBE]cgUnalaJoTs[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]هذة المناظرة التى لن تجد اى مسلم يقص اى ثانية منها كما يفعلون لهذا المسن الاراجوز ويكتبون عليه عناوين براقة مثيرة  ولن تجد اسمها اصلا على المواقع الاسلامية لانها باختصار مجزرة انهى ديدات حياته موضوعا تحت مقصلة العلم . جوش مكدويل جعل ديدات فى موقف الشخص البهلون الذى حينما انهال عليه ضربا بالادلة صدم ووقف مذهولا مما يحدث ولم يجد سوى ترديد تفاهاته وعبطه الذى ملا بيه مسارح الاستعراض ووجد نفسه فى النهاية مذلولا امام الحق وانهى مناظرته لا حول ولا قوة له موضوعا تحت اقدام الحق .*
*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد انسان عاقل سيدخل فى جدال اكاديمى تاريخى حول حقيقة صلب المسيح واسطورة الشبيه الدوسيتية لان فى النهاية ستكون الغلبة للحق الكتابى المتوافق مع كل المعطيات التاريخية وسيجد الخصم المحاول لعقلنة ووضع اسطورة الشبيه التى سبقه فيها الدوسيتية بقرون فى موضع الهزيل الذى لا يملك اى دليل سوى " قال الله "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يبدأ ديدات ذلك البهلوان المسن بمحاولة انصاف وتبرئه اليهود من قتل المسيح اذ يقول " ساقوم بالدفاع عن اليهود فى هذ المساء ليس لانهم ابناء عمى انما ببساطة لكى تأخذ العدالة مجراها . نعم لدينا نقاطنا الخلافية مع اليهود ولكن هذا موضوع مختلف تماما سابذل قصارى جهدى هذا المساء لانصف ابناء عمومتى اليهود " انتهى  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فها نحن نجد سيدكم الاراجوز الذى تتباهون به يقف فى صف اليهود ويقول انه سيدافع عنهم وهم ليسوا لهم اى صلة بدم المسيح . فاصبح اليهود فى عرف ديدات واتباعه هم ابناء عمومة ملايكة بترفرف ملهمش علاقة بدم المسيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيلة المناظرة لم يجرأ هذا المسن الاراجوز ان يلجا للدليل التاريخى لكى ينفى صلب يسوع الناصرى واكتفى بتفسيرات اقل ما يقول عنها فى العامية " مسخرة " اصل يسوع كان شبح اصل يسوع قال هاتولى اكل اصل يسوع شبه يونان ويونان ممتش يبقى يسوع مماتش وكل هذة التراهات والتخلف الذى كان يملا بيه مسارحه باسلوب البهلوانات ولم يلجا مرة للدليل التاريخى او نقد تاريخى محترم يقدر بيه ان يثبت اسطورته المحمدية المسماه " الشبيه "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جوش مكدويل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسحق الاراجوز المسن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لان جوش مكدويل لديه عقل نقدى ومطلع على المصادر التاريخية لم يلتفت لوساخات هذا المسن الاراجوز واتجه فورا لعرض الدليل الفعال ردا على تفسيرات ديدات المعاقة التى لا تمت بصلة للنقد التاريخى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]النقطة الاولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الروايات الاسلامية رواية اسطورية لا تصلح ان تكون تاريخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة القاصمة لظهر هذا الديدات ومن على شاكلته ان الرواية الانجيلية كانت صارمة فى المعطيات التاريخية فذكر زمن الصلب واحداثه بالدقيقة والثانية وفى عهد من حكام الرومان على اليهودية بكل تفصيل  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اما جوش مكدويل فتسال انه تفاجا ان الكتاب المسلمين لا يعرفوا من هو هذا الشبيه اصلا فمن قال " احد تلاميذ المسيح , ربما سيرجس , طيطانوس , احد اسياد اليهود , صلب بدلا منه الخائن يهوذا .... الخ " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فتركهم القران لا يعرفون اى شئ عن هذة الاسطورة ولا يوجد اى دليل على تاييد هذة المزاعم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ليس هذا فقط بل هناك من ادعى بان يسوع اغمى عليه فقط وبعد ذلك وضع فى القبر وهناك استعاد وعيه وهو الفكر القاديانى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اختصارا الرواية القرانية رواية اسطورية لا نعرف اى شئ منها سوى كلمة " شبه لهم " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اقتباسات جوش مكدويل التى سحق بها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الاراجوز المهرج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حقيقة القيامة التاريخية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدأ جوش مكدويل ينهال بالضرب المبرح على ديدات بعدما سمع كلام اقل ما يوصف " بالمسخرة " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاديب سى اس لويس يقول " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لقد كنت احد اكثر المعارضين شدة ولكن اتيت للمسيح باستخدام عقلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللورد كالديكوت " رئيس العدل البريطانى " يقول " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احاول فحص برهان صحة المسيحية بقدر ما توصلت الى نتيجة انها حقيقة غير مشكوك فى امرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المؤرخ توماس ارنولد مؤلف الاجزاء الثلاثة بعنوان " تاريخ روما يقول " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليست لدى معرفة باى حقيقة فى التاريخ البشرى يمكن برهنتها بالادلة القاطعة افضل من حقيقة قيامة يسوع المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دكتور فيرنر فون براون احد مؤسسلا برنامج الفضاء الامريكى يقول " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم اصبح عالم حقيقى الا بعد معرفته بيسوع المسيح كمخلصه الشخصى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انتهى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعليقى / [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ان هنا جوش مكدويل حول الدفة الى شهادات لمؤرخين وفلاسفة وادباء وعلماء انهم فحصوا برهان القيامة ووجدوا انها حقيقة ثابتة وليس كما هذا الاراجوز انه امر مشكوك فيه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية التى بين فيها جوش مكدويل جهل هذا الاراجوز تماما هو حديثه عن الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد اذ يقول " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العهد الجديد كتاب فريد فى مصداقيته وامكانية الاعتماد عليه وفريد فى بقائه عبر التاريخ من ناحية موثوقية مخطوطته فهناك اكثر من 24 الف مخطوطة لا اقول نسخ يا سيد ديدت ولكن مخطوطات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهنا بين جوش مكدويل جهل ديدات التام بالفرق بين تعدد الترجمات " النسخ " وبين وفرة الدليل النصى الشاهد لنص العهد الجديد " المخطوطات " فيوضح لهذا الاراجوز ان وفرة الدليل النصى الشاهد للعهد الجديد يجعلنا متاكدين من موثوقية نصه والاعتماد عليه ولكن كل ادراك ديدات هو على تعدد نسخ الترجمات ولا يعرف اى خلفية نقدية عن تاريخ النص وشواهده النصية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مقارنة جوش مكدويل بين الحالة النصية للعهد الجديد و الكتابات الادبية القديمة /[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول جوش مكدويل " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكتاب رقم 2 فى تاريخ موثوقية مخطوطاته هو الالياذة وعدد مخطوطاتها هو 643 مخطوطة فقط هذا هو الكتاب الثانى الذى يمكن ان نعتمد عليه من ناحية موثوقية مخطوطاته [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يكمل جوش مكدويل " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السير فردريك كينيون وهو افضل خبير بموثوقية المخطوطات الخاصة فى الادب التاريخى قد شهد قائلا لقد تم ازالة اخر اساس للشك فى مصداقية النص الكتابى الذى بين ايدينا الان فكل كتب العهد الجديد ينظر اليها على انها نزيهه وصادقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هنا جوش مكدويل حول الدفة كعادته الى اخرين ليشهدوا هم بانفسهم عما يقوله  فاعتمادا على الوفرة النصية لنص العهد الجديد اصبح نصا نزيها غير مشكوك فى مصداقيته [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعليقى / براعة جوش مكدويل امام هذا العجوز البهلوان اجبرته على التقهقهر بزبالاته التى اعتدنا عليه الى اللجوء الى المعترك العلمى الذى سيهرب منه فى النهاية غير ماسوف عليه ولن يترك له جوش مكدويل اى محاولة للتدليس سوى انه سيهرب كالفار مهزوما [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يتبع ...........[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أكتوبر 2015)

يجري الآن ترجمة المناظرة كاملة وتركيب الترجمة على الفيديو لنشره مترجماً..
من أراد المساعدة فليراسلني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يجري الآن ترجمة المناظرة كاملة وتركيب الترجمة على الفيديو لنشره مترجماً..
> من أراد المساعدة فليراسلني



خلصتوا ترجمه ؟ 
و لا محتاجين مساعده ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلصتوا ترجمه ؟
> و لا محتاجين مساعده ؟



الترجمة موجودة بالفعل حاليا، لكن نحتاج لوضعها على الفيديو، أو لشخص لديه وقت كبير لعمل ملف الترجمة subtitle الخاص بها لرفعه على يوتيوب مع المناظرة.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

https://youtu.be/iEOX1Zp7R9Q


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> https://youtu.be/iEOX1Zp7R9Q



???????


----------



## ROWIS (12 أكتوبر 2018)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الترجمة موجودة بالفعل حاليا، لكن نحتاج لوضعها على الفيديو، أو لشخص لديه وقت كبير لعمل ملف الترجمة subtitle الخاص بها لرفعه على يوتيوب مع المناظرة.



*هل تقصد انك معاك نص الترجمة فقط ومحتاج حد يعمل التوقيت بتاع كل سطر ترجمة؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أكتوبر 2018)

ROWIS قال:


> *هل تقصد انك معاك نص الترجمة فقط ومحتاج حد يعمل التوقيت بتاع كل سطر ترجمة؟*


معايا نص الترجمة WORD لكن عايزين نعمل بالترجمة دي ملف الترجمة الـ SRT بحيث نقدر نحطها على اليوتيوب او على الفيديو نفسه.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أكتوبر 2018)

هل نص المناظرة مترجم عربي


----------



## ROWIS (13 أكتوبر 2018)

Molka Molkan قال:


> معايا نص الترجمة WORD لكن عايزين نعمل بالترجمة دي ملف الترجمة الـ SRT بحيث نقدر نحطها على اليوتيوب او على الفيديو نفسه.


يبقى انت عاوز حد يعمل ملف توقيت كل سطر في الترجمة علشان يبقى ملف ترجمة srt.
ابعت. انا هتسلى فيه كل يوم شوية.
بس خد بالك الموضوع هيبقى طويل لان لازم اظبط بداية ونهاية كل سطر بالتوقيت (جزء من الثانية) بالاضافة لمدة عرض كل سطر ترجمة.

ابعت الملف وابعت رابط نسخة الفيديو اللي تم الترجمة عليه وباذن الله هانجز الملف.


----------



## احسان احسان (14 أكتوبر 2018)

فى انتظار هذا العمل المبارك لتحميله ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أكتوبر 2018)

> بس خد بالك الموضوع هيبقى طويل لان لازم اظبط بداية ونهاية كل سطر بالتوقيت (جزء من الثانية) بالاضافة لمدة عرض كل سطر ترجمة.


لأ، عمليا مش ده اللي هايحصل، لأننا معانا الملف الـ SRT الإنجليزي، فاللي مطلوب مش ظبط التوقيت ولا مدة العرض، المطلوب عمليا هو استبدال كل سطر إنجليزي في الملف الإنجليزي بسطر عربي من الترجمة العربية.


----------



## ROWIS (14 أكتوبر 2018)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لأ، عمليا مش ده اللي هايحصل، لأننا معانا الملف الـ SRT الإنجليزي، فاللي مطلوب مش ظبط التوقيت ولا مدة العرض، المطلوب عمليا هو استبدال كل سطر إنجليزي في الملف الإنجليزي بسطر عربي من الترجمة العربية.



*بس كدة!!!
يا راجل ابعت ومتقلقش.*


----------



## احسان احسان (24 أكتوبر 2018)

سلام اخواتى ... وصلتم لحد فين ????


----------

